# Meet Ms Ratty!...and now Ms Ratty's sister!



## Ms_Ratty (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the rat forum, and this is the first rat I've ever owned. Her name is Ms Ratty


----------



## Mimzy (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Meet Ms Ratty!*

Aww shes so cute! I hope she'll have a friend?


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Meet Ms Ratty!*

She is adorable, but I must agree with Mimzy... she will need a friend.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Meet Ms Ratty!*

Awww she's lovely! . How old is she? I agree with Randi and Mimzy, she would like a little friend =)


----------



## Ms_Ratty (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Meet Ms Ratty!*

She's about 10 weeks old. I am thinking about getting her a friend, probably another female (as I don't want babies!) I have to get her a proper cage yet as she's currently housed in a cat cage. If rats have their own company does that make them less interested in playing with you?


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Meet Ms Ratty!*

No, in fact my rat became much more social with us after she got a friend.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Meet Ms Ratty!*

No it wouldn't make them less interested in playing with you. I think it helps to improve the confidence of ratties. Plus it would mean she has a playmate when she isn't out with you


----------



## Ms_Ratty (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Meet Ms Ratty!*

Ok, thanx guys


----------



## Ms_Ratty (Jul 14, 2008)

Well today I got a sister for Ms Ratty, her name is Ms Moussey (as in chocolate mousse) and I got them a nice cage. Already Ms Ratty is more outgoing and not hiding in her little house.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

That's nice she has a friend  I hope they get on well.


----------



## Ms_Ratty (Jul 14, 2008)

So far they are getting along as though they've always been together, I'm very pleased.


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

aweh! They are both such cuties


----------



## xkawx (Sep 26, 2007)

gorgeus little girls


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh they are so cute cute cute!

-Rozaylia


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

They are cuuuute! But how big is that wheel? It needs to be at least 11" for your ratties or they may hurt their backs


----------



## Ms_Ratty (Jul 14, 2008)

The wheel is 8" but it's the biggest one I could find. I was told to get a plastic one and not a wire one because their feet could get stuck. While they're small it'll suffice and I can always get a bigger one once they grow. At the moment they haven't used it. Will they hop in it on their own or do I have to encourage them? Here is a pic I took today of them lounging in their temporary hammock. I have a proper fleecy one on order.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

They'll get in on their own eventually. Order a Wodent Wheel off the internet, it's sturdy and big and my girls love it


----------



## Ms_Ratty (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanx for the tip KayRatz


----------



## saosin (Jan 6, 2008)

They are really adorable!


----------



## Ms_Ratty (Jul 14, 2008)

Here's some pics of the new wheel I got yesterday.


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Aw adorable! I like the cage


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

wow! thats a great cage  Your rats are so cute! Next time I would recommend proper QT and Intros when you get more rats. Unless they were from the same batch/litter.

This thread will give you all the info.
http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=3991.html

Congrats on the ratties!!!


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Aw there sweet!
Jess x


----------

